# 34 too old ?????



## nomass (Oct 2, 2002)

how much improvement may I expect too see with working out at a four day split (hard).  I'm 34 years old and now getting into working out.  Being 34 years old I'm afraid I might not see too much improvement. (waited too long too start).  I am in pretty good shape , thin to medium build.  just a few unanswered questions.  Thanks NOMASS


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Why do you think that 34 is too old to start?  Its never too late.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2002)

Well, we would have to be psychic to give you a real answer...but you should see noticable improvement providing that your diet is adequate. 

Are you just starting to work out for the first time ever? 

btw, Welcome to IM!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 2, 2002)

Welcome to IM ! 

DP


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm in my 30's, I never thought it was too late or let my age hinder my training. The past year of dedicated weight-lifting, I have seen a big difference in myself. Family members who don't see me on a daily basis have complimented the physical improvements.

welcome to IM


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2002)

Welcome to IM, Nomass!  I also started weight lifting only about 2 years ago, and I'm 34 now.  My body has changed considerably after I started this activity.  It's not too late.

- Josh


----------



## miamiguns (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nomass *_
> how much improvement may I expect too see with working out at a four day split (hard).  I'm 34 years old and now getting into working out.  Being 34 years old I'm afraid I might not see too much improvement. (waited too long too start).  I am in pretty good shape , thin to medium build.  just a few unanswered questions.  Thanks NOMASS



The sky's the limit nomass.  34 ain't nothing but a number.  If you follow the rules you'll be able to see great progress.

I've been lifting for 22 years on and off.  Been through several major health problems Juvenile Diabetes and Cancer and you know what the doctors said to me in both cases?  "If you weren't in as good of shape as you were you would have checked out early"  So my fitness quest continues with the grace of God!

Welcome


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 2, 2002)

Welcome to IM 

You can start at any age as long as you start


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Where did you here this from?  WHo is spreading such propaganda? 

Probably some 30-something slob who wanted and excuse not to lift!


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

welcome!

I think some of my best training happen last year and a half!  (30 years old)

STAY POSTIVE AND FOCUS


----------



## Brad224 (Oct 3, 2002)

34's no big deal. I'll turn 36 in February, but I've seen the best gains of my life in the last year. I've been lifting sporadically since I was 15, but over the course of the last year I've really learned a lot about the art of lifting (splits, bulking/nutrition, changing up the routine, etc.) and because of that my gains have been phenomenal compared to the first half of my life!

Stick with it, lift hard, and learn all you can about doing it correctly from the people at this site and on this forum and you'll see noticeable gains, believe me.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 3, 2002)

Welcome to IM!! 

No, 34 is not to old to start, sure you may not have the testosterone of a 20 year old but through proper diet you can manipulate allot of it and you should still see some great gains.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2002)

Welcome to IM, and as everybody keeps saying.......you're never to old. i'm 39 and and i'm still gaining muscle.when they put me in a nursing home i'm gonna be bench pressing the nurse's for fun.   plus they're is no time like the present to get into the gym, train, eat right, and live a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## supple1au (Oct 4, 2002)

34!!
I started at 49, now 56, fit, flexible AND strong.
My favourite saying:
"Though no one can go back
and make a brand new start,
Anyone can start from now
and make a brand new ending."
www.pandf.com.au


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 6, 2002)

There's a fella who used to open the gym I worked out  previous to the one I am at now, every morning without fail he was there at 5:00 am, he was 62 and been training for three years, He was in great shape, rivaled alot of much younger guys I have seen!


----------



## fuji (Oct 14, 2002)

Nomass,

I'm 39 and have some great gains in the past year.  We train smarter then the young guys!  Ha

JJC


----------



## Rissole (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Nomass welcome to IM 
I started just before i turned 31 about 9 months ago and the change has been awesome! A bit  slower than i would like  but well worth it  Have a look at my progress pics in the members pics section if you want 



> _*Originally posted by supple1au *_
> 34!!
> I started at 49, now 56, fit, flexible AND strong.
> My favourite saying:
> ...


Hey a local  where abouts in Newie are you from, im down in Toukley!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fuji *_
> Nomass,
> 
> I'm 39 and have some great gains in the past year.  We train smarter then the young guys!  Ha
> ...




smarter or harder because whether you live or die depends upon it ......... old fella!! Ha


----------



## PB&J (Oct 18, 2002)

It's never too late, My mom just started lifting weights last year she was 60. She started because she has always been real thin and she got pretty sick about 6 years ago, now she has packed on some pounds and she says she really feels better now that she has been working out. Good luck to you.


----------

